# First car



## Jagerbombs (Jan 15, 2005)

this is my very first car for 250$ flame all ya want im proud of the pos.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

No need 4 A/c its coming threw either if you want it or not! but then again its your first car have fun and beat the living fuck out of it..My first car was a Honda so it was a different story :thumbup:


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

a car is a car my friend.


----------



## Jagerbombs (Jan 15, 2005)

its a burnout machine


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Jagerbombs said:


> its a burnout machine


Rip out the interior and you got yourself a mean weight reduction and own


----------



## bdot (Jan 7, 2005)

good deal...i got a red b12 for 200 back in high school....bought it just because it was 200 bucks....1989 nissan sentra and still running in 2005....great daily driver for me around campus while i fix up the b14 :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i want a b12 coupe so bad

i like those...no matter what anyone says


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Rip out the interior and you got yourself a mean weight reduction and own


why stop at the interior?......... :thumbup: thats one of those awsome cars that you can do ANYTHING too and it dosent matter..............whats that? you feel like rattle canning you car? ...ok have fun. lol i would have LOVED to have a super beater like that instead of the sentra. take out all the carpet and head liner. also FYI krylon makes a paint (they have it at auto zone) that "converts" rust to primer so it dosent spread anymore, then you can paint over it. best of luck you are going to have so much fun :thumbup:

edit: you know whats odd though? the interior looks perfect! really! i would say spray those rust holes before they get out of hand though. :thumbup: lol buy that "new car smell" spray, and tell your friends it just rolled out da factory and the model is "hoopty" :thumbup:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

LMAO NICE TRUE JUGGALO STYLE!!!!! juggalo scrubs we dont play lol, wow i can picture that thing packed with juggalos screaming shit out the windows at people :thumbup: :thumbup:



> also FYI krylon makes a paint (they have it at auto zone) that "converts" rust to primer so it dosent spread anymore


 wat is this stuff called? i need some cuz i have a new rust spot in the back of z under all the padding and carpet


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's the bomb. Now if it was Auto I'd say POS but this is far from it... Rip out everything but the 2 front seats and call her good.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

thats one of my dream cars (beleive it or not)

B12s have a special place in my heart, as ghey as that sounds

i dream of a DET swapped B12


----------



## Jagerbombs (Jan 15, 2005)

i was thinking my uncle owns a shop he has a plasma cutter and im in welding 2. im thinking of cutting all the nasty rust spots off and tig welding on new shit. then ordering a kit for it. or jsut bondoing the fuck outa it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

im still driving my first car lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Jagerbombs said:


> then ordering a kit for it.it.


ide keep it stock on the outside...just me though


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

no kit
please


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> no kit
> please


do they even make kits for that car? you know my opinion on kits..............i wont say any more


----------



## Jagerbombs (Jan 15, 2005)

they sell a body kit for the 88 - 91 sentras. i think what it needs is a few inch drop and some nice rims. but this summer im gonna bondo uo all the holes in it then im gonna take it to mineke for a 250$ paintjob. either black or red.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i would say steer clear of a kit for a car this old, its just a bad investment, what you could do is buy wheels and a suspension lowering. stick with none flashy wheels like a rotas or anything not extremly "race inspired" a 15in. rota slipstream would look good, stick with about 5 wide spokes (not those tiny spoked 17in. wheels it would look very out of place) the color is up to you. stock sentra se-r wheels would look great! then powder coat them in any color, if you like shiny get them polished. when ever you buy stuff for it just remember how old the car is and what shape it is in.........wheels and suspension you can sell back to someone, but painted body kits are alittle harder.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> if you like shiny get them polished.


b14+ SER wheels can be polished?????? :thumbup:


that...is...fucking...awesome...


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Jagerbombs said:


> its a burnout machine


4" wide tires tend to spin easy 



but seriously.....that thing makes what....75 horse stock?? and it does a burnout no problem? guess ya cant complain.....i rmemeber my b13s first burnout, i think i redlined it and dropped the clutch. that was a "two axle fix" (replaced the same one twice  )



best of luck to ya


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> b14+ SER wheels can be polished?????? :thumbup:
> 
> 
> that...is...fucking...awesome...


yea, "az-zbum" has it done to all of his Z wheels, its very cool, but you would need to paint the centre cap chrome to match.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

b14 se-r wheels look great on a B12 coupe


----------



## Jagerbombs (Jan 15, 2005)

well guys the sentra is dead.....  now im on the prowell for a new nissan. there is a 93 or so stanza by my school im tihnking about checking. its got a 5 speed in it. *cry*


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jagerbombs said:


> well guys the sentra is dead.....  now im on the prowell for a new nissan. there is a 93 or so stanza by my school im tihnking about checking. its got a 5 speed in it. *cry*


lol ya killed it allready!


----------



## Jagerbombs (Jan 15, 2005)

ive had it since august :/


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

what did you do to kill it?


----------



## Jagerbombs (Jan 15, 2005)

T200Sx said:


> what did you do to kill it?



well lets see could be the fuel rail , injector , or the distributor. *cry* but im getting an 88 pulsar :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

too bad you're not around Dallas
Id take that B12 shell off your hands


----------



## Jagerbombs (Jan 15, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> too bad you're not around Dallas
> Id take that B12 shell off your hands



ill sell it to ya real cheap.......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Jagerbombs said:


> ill sell it to ya real cheap.......


i thought you were gonna keep it since the car isn't dead anymore??


----------



## vocaluproar (Jan 29, 2005)

*Overhaulin'*



Jagerbombs said:


> this is my very first car for 250$ flame all ya want im proud of the pos.


Someone call Overhaulin'! That car could be a mean, tricked out machine!


----------



## Jagerbombs (Jan 15, 2005)

damn i miss my sentra.....anyone have one for sale??


----------

